
Write your first MapReduce program in 20 minutes - michael_nielsen
http://michaelnielsen.org/blog/?p=529
======
gaius
Hey dude, 2004 called, they want their news back.

~~~
michael_nielsen
What's your standard for posts? That they should only discuss things that have
been invented in the last few months? By that criterion much of the best
material posted to HN would disappear.

~~~
gaius
<http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/08/11/hadoop_dziuba/>

_It's got all the makings of a blogosphere hit: cluster computing, large
datasets, parallelism, algorithms published by Google, and open source. Every
four days or so, a nerd will discover Hadoop, write a “Basic MapReduce
Tutorial with Hadoop” tutorial on his blog with some trivial examples, and
feel satisfied with himself for educating the world about a yet-undiscovered
gem_

You even did word count... same as everyone else. In painful self-
referentiality, you can even Google for "map reduce word count" and get 264000
hits.

